# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Marca da bollo su fatture senza IVA

## sten80

Buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi di preciso qual'è l'articolo e la relativa legge che impone di mettere la marca da bollo da 1,81 euro sulle fatture esenti da IVA? Vorrei mettere sulle fatture la dicitura: "Marca da bollo ai sensi dell' art. n°...., DPR n°....   del ..... :Big Grin: 
Grazie in anticipo a chi mi darà una risposta.

----------


## Cherie

ma ti riferisci ai superminimi!

----------


## sten80

> ma ti riferisci ai superminimi!

  Si Cherie sono nel regime agevolato 2012!

----------


## PurpleMike

> Si Cherie sono nel regime agevolato 2012!

  Non applicando l'IVA in quanto contribuente minimo ed in virtù del principio di alternatività tra imposta di bollo e IVA, la marca la applichi sempre ai sensi della legge che ha introdotto lo stesso regime (DL 98/2011).

----------


## friulicomputer

Penso che lo dica proprio il dpr 633/72, tutti i documenti senza iva sopra i 77,47  devono applicare la marca da bollo da 1,81. Adesso non so quale sia l'articolo preciso...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Penso che lo dica proprio il dpr 633/72, tutti i documenti senza iva sopra i 77,47  devono applicare la marca da bollo da 1,81. Adesso non so quale sia l'articolo preciso...

  E' il decreto istitutivo dell'imposta di bollo che lo dice, non quello dell'Iva.

----------


## sten80

> E' il decreto istitutivo dell'imposta di bollo che lo dice, non quello dell'Iva.

  Dopo qualche ricerca mi sembra di aver capito che si tratta dell'art. 13 del DPR 642/72 che riguarda l'imposta di bollo e poi con il DM n° 139 del 24.05.2005 si è stabilito di mettere la marca da bollo da 1,81 euro sulle fatture senza IVA. Qualcuno mi può confermare o meno se è giusto quello che ho detto? :Smile: 
grazie mille

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dopo qualche ricerca mi sembra di aver capito che si tratta dell'art. 13 del DPR 642/72 che riguarda l'imposta di bollo e poi con il DM n° 139 del 24.05.2005 si è stabilito di mettere la marca da bollo da 1,81 euro sulle fatture senza IVA. Qualcuno mi può confermare o meno se è giusto quello che ho detto?
> grazie mille

  Copia qui l'art. 13 del DPR 642/72 e il DM n. 139 del 24.05.2005.
O pensi che possiamo ricordarne a memoria il disposto?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sten80

Ciao danilo sciuto, per quanto riguarda l'art. 13 del DPR 642/72 ho trovato un articolo in PDF di cui riporto la prima parte: 
"ASSOLVIMENTO DELLIMPOSTA DI BOLLO
 Limposta di bollo è dovuta fin dallorigine sugli atti ed i documenti formati nello Stato indicati nella I parte della tariffa allegata al D.P.R. 26 ottobre 1972, n. 642 e successive modifiche ed integrazioni;
 lart. 13 della I parte della tariffa del D.P.R. n. 642/72 stabilisce che le fatture, gli estratti di conti, le lettere ed altri documenti di accreditamento o di addebitamento di somme, anche non sottoscritti, ma spediti o consegnati pure tramite terzi, le ricevute o quietanze rilasciate dal creditore o da altri per suo conto, quando si riferiscono ad operazioni non assoggettate ad IVA (non imponibili, esenti e non soggette) e se la somma supera  77,47, sono soggetti allimposta di bollo fin dallorigine. Le fatture relative ad operazioni assoggettate ad IVA sono invece esenti da bollo. La stessa esenzione si applica a tutti i documenti relativi al pagamento di corrispettivi di operazioni assoggettate ad IVA, purché tale indicazione sia riportata nei suddetti documenti" 
Mentre questo è il testo del 
Decreto del 24 maggio 2005  Ministero dellEconomia e delle Finanze
Aggiornamento degli importi fissi dell'imposta di bollo e delle
tasse sulle concessioni governative, ai sensi dell'articolo 1,
comma 300, della legge 30 dicembre 2004, n. 311.
(Pubblicato nella Gazzetta Ufficiale n. 123 del 28/05/2005) 
Art. 1
Aggiornamento degli importi in misura fissa dell'imposta di bollo
1. L'importo dell'imposta di bollo stabilito in misura fissa di
euro 11,00 dalle disposizioni vigenti anteriormente alla data di
pubblicazione del presente decreto e' elevato a euro 14,62.
2. Alla tariffa allegata al decreto del Presidente della
Repubblica 26 ottobre 1972, n. 642, recante disciplina
dell'imposta di bollo, come sostituita dal decreto del Ministro
delle finanze 20 agosto 1992, pubblicato nel supplemento ordinario
alla Gazzetta Ufficiale n. 196 del 21 agosto 1992, e modificata
dall'art. 1-bis, comma 10, del decreto-legge 12 luglio 2004, n.
168, convertito dalla legge 30 luglio 2004, n. 191, sono apportate
le seguenti modifiche:
a) all'art. 13, commi 1 e 2, le parole "lire 2.500" sono
sostituite dalle seguenti: "euro 1,81";
b) all'art. 14:
1) le parole "euro 1,29" sono sostituite dalle seguenti: "euro
1,81";
2) le parole "lire 4.000" sono sostituite dalle seguenti: "euro
2,58";
3) le parole "lire 7.000" sono sostituite dalle seguenti: "euro
4,65";
4) le parole "lire 10.000" sono sostituite dalle seguenti: "euro
6,80";
c) all'art. 28 le parole "lire 600" sono sostituite dalle
seguenti: "euro 0,52".

----------


## Johnny

Sempre riguardo all'imposta di bollo sulle fatture senza IVA. 
In base alle regole europee sulla territorialità ai fini IVA recepite nel 2010, il luogo di applicazione dell'imposta è stato spostato nel paese del committente.
A questo punto, tutte le fatture per committenti esteri sono diventate non imponibili IVA e quindi ricadono nell'applicazione dell'imposta di bollo come quelle esenti IVA?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao danilo sciuto, per quanto riguarda l'art. 13 del DPR 642/72 ho trovato un articolo in PDF di cui riporto la prima parte: 
> ................
> Mentre questo è il testo del 
> Decreto del 24 maggio 2005  Ministero dellEconomia e delle Finanze
> Aggiornamento degli importi fissi dell'imposta di bollo e delle
> tasse sulle concessioni governative, ai sensi dell'articolo 1,
> comma 300, della legge 30 dicembre 2004, n. 311.
> (Pubblicato nella Gazzetta Ufficiale n. 123 del 28/05/2005)

  Bene, grazie.
Come leggi tu stesso, l'art. 13 dispone che sulle specificate fatture senza iva va messo il bollo, mentre il decreto stabilisce l'importo.

----------


## pietrog80

Scusate se mi intrometto ma per le operazioni intracomunitarie l'art. 66 comma 5 del DL 331/93 non stabilisce l'esenzione del bollo? Riporto di seguito il comma.. 
[..] 5. Sono abrogati gli articoli 65, 66 e  67  del  regio  decreto  30
dicembre 1923, n. 3269, e  gli  articoli  6,  7  e  8  della  tabella
allegato C allo stesso regio  decreto  nonche'  l'articolo  20  della
tabella allegato B al decreto  del  Presidente  della  Repubblica  26
ottobre 1972, n. 642. Le disposizioni del presente comma si applicano
agli atti pubblici formati, agli atti giudiziari pubblicati o emanati
e alle scritture  private  autenticate  a  decorrere  dalla  data  di
entrata in vigore del presente decreto nonche' alle scritture private
non autenticate e alle denunce  presentate  per  la  registrazione  a
decorrere  da  tale  data.  La  disciplina  prevista   agli   effetti
dell'imposta di bollo per le fatture e gli altri  documenti  relativi
alle operazioni di importazione ed esportazione si applica anche alle
fatture  ed   agli   altri   documenti   relativi   alle   operazioni
intracomunitarie. [..]

----------


## fabrizio

Sulle fatture fuori campo iva art. 7 ter e seguenti va applicata la marca da bollo da 1,81 euro se superiori a 77,47 euro

----------


## pietrog80

> Sulle fatture fuori campo iva art. 7 ter e seguenti va applicata la marca da bollo da 1,81 euro se superiori a 77,47 euro

  Quindi se ho capito bene l'operazione di cessione di beni o servizi all'estero non viene considerata un'operazione intracomunitaria in quanto i contribuenti minimi non addebitano l’IVA a titolo di rivalsa. Pertanto la marca da bollo va applicata se la fattura è superiore a 77,47 euro.

----------


## spider

Scusate, mi potete dare una conferma? 
Società che vende on-line all'estero (UE e extra-UE): si deve mettere la marca da bollo sull'originale se la fattura senza Iva è superiore ai 77,47 euro? Confermate?  
Se si, due problemi:
- nelle fatture passate non l'ha messa, ci si può ravvedere?
- le fatture le invia in formato elettronico, non le spedisce in tutto il mondo per posta; come si fa a mettere la marca da bollo? 
Grazie.

----------


## spider

> Scusate, mi potete dare una conferma? 
> Società che vende on-line all'estero (UE e extra-UE): si deve mettere la marca da bollo sull'originale se la fattura senza Iva è superiore ai 77,47 euro? Confermate?  
> Se si, due problemi:
> - nelle fatture passate non l'ha messa, ci si può ravvedere?
> - le fatture le invia in formato elettronico, non le spedisce in tutto il mondo per posta; come si fa a mettere la marca da bollo? 
> Grazie.

  Nessuno che mi consiglia? 
Non capisco se le fatture di vendita fuori campo Iva ex art 7-ter per i servizi resi ad aziende di Paesi UE ed extra UE vadano con la marca da bollo.
Non sono esenti dall'imposta di bollo ai sensi dell'art.66, comma 5, del DL 30 agosto 1993, n.331? 
Grazie.

----------


## spider

Nessuno?
Io ho trovato che sulle fatture relative alle cessioni intracomunitarie non deve essere emessa la marca da bollo.
Sull’originale delle fatture emesse fuori campo IVA ex art. 7-ter (che è il caso mio di servizi Intra ed extra-UE) va apposta la marca da bollo da euro 1,81 se di valore superiore ad euro 77,47.
Vi risulta corretto? 
Se si, come pagare la marca dato che le fatture non sono cartacee ma inviate per mail? 
Grazie.

----------


## palmerone

Ciao,
sulle esportazioni dirette o triangolari e sulle vendite intracomuvitarie DI BENI, l'imposta di bollo non si applica in nessun caso.
Sulla prestazione di servizi sia essa all'interno della comunità europea, o extra-UE, l'imposta di bollo si applica sempre qualora la fattura superi 77,47€, come su tutte le altre operazioni non soggette ad IVA.
Ti ricordo che la marca da bollo attualmente è pari a 2,00€.

----------


## spider

> Ciao,
> sulle esportazioni dirette o triangolari e sulle vendite intracomuvitarie DI BENI, l'imposta di bollo non si applica in nessun caso.
> Sulla prestazione di servizi sia essa all'interno della comunità europea, o extra-UE, l'imposta di bollo si applica sempre qualora la fattura superi 77,47€, come su tutte le altre operazioni non soggette ad IVA.
> Ti ricordo che la marca da bollo attualmente è pari a 2,00€.

  Cavoli, grazie. 
Mi puoi dare un ulteriore aiuto:
- fatture non sono cartacee ma inviate via email in tutto il mondo; come gestisco il problema della marca da bollo, che non può quindi essere fisicamente apposta sulle stesse?
- la marca andrebbe sull'originale, come fanno a verificarne l'apposizione? Deve essere riportata l'indicazione della marca anche nella copia che tiene la ditta che vende il servizio?
- fatture fin qui emesse senza marca; come si può ravvedere? 
Grazie.

----------

